# QDMA Meeting this Saturday-hazlehurst



## rance56 (Aug 23, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This saturday at 2pm we will be having a QDMA meeting in hazlehurst. It is at the building they call "the big house" located right off hwy 341 just inside of town. its the old plantation looking house.

this is our initial meeting. Philip Ford the SE director of QDMA who is also a wildlife biologist will be heading it up. Being the first meeting, it will be pretty informal but hopefully informative at the same time.

the goal of starting the branch for me is to create a place where hunters can come together to share stories, meet new people, connections, and hunting partners with the goal of improving the hunting and habitat in our areas. there are no group rules that have to followed or anythign like that. also, would like to spread the word on what QDMA is and how it is different from trophy hunting. below is the link to place where the meeting will be had. hopefully it will be an ongoing occurence. if you have any questions i can be reached at 404-219-1199. we are hoping to get participation from all surrounding areas. thanks rance winn

http://www.hazlehurst-jeffdavis.org/...the-big-house/


----------

